# Freezing phone



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

I am rooted with JB and after latest updates. Phone been immeculate so far, but as of the last month or so, towards the end of the day, it will start freezing. As in - no response to power button. Can't bring display up. Have to pull battery out and reboot phone, but I have Otter HD case, and it's f##g pain every time.

Cures attempted so far were:

1. reboot to May backup, after all caches were wiped. That worked for about 5 days, then yesterday, same problem.
2. Today, I did factory restore from recovery, and restored from backup.

Anything else I can do? Am I missing something?

Thank you


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Nope, froze on me again.

Anyone? Is there a faster fix than restoring back to stock and bringing it back to Verizon?


----------

